
Show HN: Flint – The filesystem linter in go - z0mbie42
https://github.com/astrocorp42/flint
======
z0mbie42
Hi, author here.

This is commonly accepted that naming convention and style convention have no
place in code reviews so we invented style linters (eslint, prettier,
golint...).

But what about filenames and directory names ?

Here is the reason of flint: have a consistent naming convention among your
files and directories in your projects.

